# Four batches due in a week, starting 23 March



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

This is all my bred does from this year. Four of them are due between next Tuesday and the 29th. They aren't in order. All of the kids will be kinder goats that can be registered. I'm the only kinder goat breeder in New Mexico, at least so far as we know, so there are lots of issues with gene pools. All the kinders that have been born here so far have the same pygmy sire. I had no idea what I was getting into. In May we are making a run to Missouri to pick up two buck kids and a doe kid, they will have all new genes. I'll be in pretty good shape then. We're building a barn and new pens and making a lot of new room for them, and I plan to keep six bucks so that people around here can have kinders without having to keep a buck.

Hope the picture thing works.

This one is Tsu, my first goat, she is six and this is her third kidding. She is bred this year to a different pygmy buck, so some new kinder genes. I am hoping for a nice buck from her. She is 150 days on 26 March.










This is Fresca, she is first, she's 150 days on 23 March, next Tuesday, her new little udder is beginning to fill. She is a FF.










This is Madame, I brought her from Missouri, it's her third kidding and she isn't due until 19 April, she looks pretty wide to me. I'm hoping for a nice buck from her too. I have no fertile kids from her. I sold one and neutered the rest, a mistake on reflection. But I had no place to put her nice buck kid last year.










This is Pip, she is a FF too, looks like she swallowed a basketball or a wheel of swiss cheese, she is 150 days on 29 March. I'm worried about her because she is short, both directions, but she has really good kinder lines. Her Mother, not Madame, came from Missouri too. If she has trouble kidding she will have to be culled. So I am keeping my fingers crossed. She is really cute, partly because of her shape, but it might not be good. A bucket might not fit under her either. This might be the hard part. So root for her please. I am hoping very hard for a good outcome. Her brother is one of my bucks and he is enormous.










This one is Browner, she is one of Tsu's kids, the only one I have still. She is a lovely goat, and I am really hopeful that she will have nice kids. She is 150 days on the 26th, with her mother. I hope that wasn't a mistake.










Jan


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

How exciting! Lotsa babies there


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....Lots of "multiple looking" bellies at your farm!

Is it the same with Kinders as it is with the "mini" dairy breeds like Mini Nubians the way the pedigrees go? Like 1st generation, 2nd etc?
Or is it always a Nubian doe bred to a Pygmy buck? And are the daughters of the first pairing bred with a pygmy buck too or can they be bred to a Kinder buck?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

In order to be registered, the first generation is nubian to pygmy and ever after it is only acceptable to breed kinder to kinder. If they are to be registered. I hope there are no big singles, after that I will be happy no matter what. I haven't had more than triplets, it would be nice to keep it that way. 

Jan


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a breakdown on how kinders are bred and what generation they might be. I would love to start a kinder herd here but I don't think there are any other kinders around. I would be in the same boat as the OP with the gene pool.

http://www.kindergoatbreeders.org/startingherd.htm


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You aren't so far from kinders there, there are more kinders in Missouri than anywhere else now, even though they started in Washington. It is a very cool thing to do, even though it turns out to be more than you bargained for, if you don't know what you're getting into, like I didn't. I probably could have done the math. Duh. I'm very glad I did it.

Jan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Jan, You have some beautiful babies on the way. It looks like you have a couple that will be having several babies.

Now have you done the poll smelling to "smell" what you might be having (Bucks or Does)? You should just for fun.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Easy kidding vibes sent your way during the upcoming busy time, but of course, fun too! Rooting big time for Pip. :wink:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, 

I'm holding my breath. 

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Four batches due starting 23 March - 1 kidded, 21 Mar*

I have questions, Fresca and Browner have had a little goo today. Both of them have fuller udders, although Fresca not as full as Browner. Both are first fresheners.

Fresca is making a lot of noise, crying just about constantly. I put a baby monitor out there and I think I'm going to be sorry. Browner is laying in the corner of her house, alone. That is abnormal for both of them. I'm not sure either of them look like they've dropped. Fresca is on day 148 and Browner is on day 145. I haven't seen anything that looks anything like contractions, and just the little goo that seems likely to be the mucous plug. Neither is eating much.

Well, so much for that. Browner kidded. Two bucks. She went out in the pen and laid down and started screaming. It took about two or three minutes and she had the first kid. By the time I got to her it was coming. The screaming was good. The second little buck is yelling a lot. He's having some trouble getting his legs under him. The first one was on his feet in minutes. Both of them have eaten vigorously, though. Browner had no idea what had happened after the first one, she ran off as soon as he was out, but as soon as I caught her and brought her back instinct kicked in and she started licking him. He was eating when the second one started to come. We moved them into their shed before that. She was terrific after the first panic. I think she had the easiest kidding I have ever seen, not that I've seen a lot of them. I guess this must be the 8th one.

Fresca is snuggled up with her mom. I have the baby monitor on and left a light on.

I'm going to try to sleep.

Jan

Opinions? Please?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

opinions on what? everything sounds normal and you have it under control 

she will go when ready -- which sounds close.

congrats on the kiddos born


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Stacey. Yes, I had that opinions question in there before she kidded, I was about to send that message when she started screaming, and because I put it at the end didn't see it before I posted. This morning I can see that one of Browner's bucks is a color I haven't seen here, I guess chocolate, with white. 

Fresca kidded at 1 AM, also two bucks. The first one of them was back legs first, so I had to go in and get him, but it wasn't that bad. The second one right on his heels with no problems in about a minute. This one was the first kidding I've had when I was alone, I just wasn't going to wake someone up unless I thought Fresca might die. They all had to go to work this morning. 

All four bucks are flashy, and up and about and eating. I'll get pictures posted in birth announcements later, haven't got any pictures yet, and I have to sleep a little. And I'm suspicious that Tsu the nubian isn't going to wait til Thursday. Pip is still just rolling around, but she isn't due for a week.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the kiddos -- sounds like you are going to be swimming in babies.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I am going to be swimming in babies, and I'm trying to be moderate. But I think I'm going to keep one of Browner's bucks intact.

Jan


----------

